# ICD-10-CM Tobacco Use



## dmgomez (Mar 17, 2014)

Some codes in ICD-10-CM require additonal information about Tobacco use, dependence etc. 

I have printed out the medical record but the history does not always follow, (only if it has been addressed or readdressed will it print)  in order to view you have to go to another tab. (Electronic Medical Records) 

So my question is since we need the information to code correctly does it need to be on the progress note?

Your thoughts on this matter is greatly appreciated.


----------

